# BREKINA VW railcar - UNCOVERED!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I promised (a long time ago....) to disassemble the PIKO railbus and take some pictures of the inside
Last week I  finally got to it, so here some pic's.
 
This is how it looks intact (I always take a picture before I get my screwdrivers... Makes a nice memory when things go wrong....







)
  
 







 
And opened. After removing the steps and unscrewing the screws in the (diecast) bottom the body flips open backwards.
 








 
On the back a little print is screwed in place. The power (from both axles) feeds the motor and the LEDS. Very basic, nothing fancy. 
Don't ask me anything about digital options; I have no ideas - just not my piece of cake I'm afraid.
 
The coaches can be unscrewed separately. The driver is WAY to small. I guess it's more like 1:32 scale than 1:22,5 or even 1:25... He's fired!  I'll replace him with 1:25 driver figure from Fujimi.
 







 
On the next picture you can see the flywheel and the contacts on the axles.
 







 
Well, I guess that's all I can show.
 
I'm building some RC stuff in it. The car runs smoothly on a 7,2 volts battery. No race car but no snail also. Just perfect. LED lighting works great.
 
 







 
 
I'll try to post a little movie of the test drive next.
 
Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

Here's the movie. Notice the cab is still loosely placed on the chassis; this will get better!


Find more videos like this on _Garden Railway TV_


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

That looks a lot like the VW from Train-Li and listed as a Drasine. It is one of 3 models offered. 

If so, it has the universal HO interface socket, and there is a space under the board for a speaker with pre drilled holes for sound to escape through the bottom. 

The ZIMO 640 sound decoder fits very nicely as does a cabin LED and a storage capacitor for spurious power.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

Use the 642 Dan, the 3 watt amp will help because the speaker "holes" are kind of restrictive. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

Just for clarification, this bus is not made by PIKO but by BREKINA. And yes it comes in three versions. This MOW yellow DB is one of them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

Dan, I hope you know I'm just pulling your chain! (brand new model) 

I just ordered a 642 from Axel (because my stupid Soundtraxx Tsunami keeps overheating) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 28 Jun 2010 12:34 PM 
Just for clarification, this bus is not made by PIKO but by BREKINA. And yes it comes in three versions. This MOW yellow DB is one of them. 
Oops! My mistake!!!
What was I thinking?? It's indeed a *Brekina* model, not Piko...
(Moderator, can you please fix the subject title???)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: PIKO VW railcar - UNCOVERED!*

It's ok, there is only one WV railcar in existance, I knew what it had to be when I read the title.... 

Did you get all the paint off the wheels? Oh, you are running battery, good.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

A smoke generator for the rear and it will look like the real thing ! 

Andrew


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

LOL! That would be nice! With a small exhaust pipe loosely swinging under the van off course! ;-))


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Heng-Long-Tiger-...=ViewItem&pt=RC_Modellbau&hash=item5adb292771
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4RZEX1Bqw 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Heng-Long-Tiger-...5adb292771

If you really want to let your Bully smoke try this one.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By derlux on 09 Aug 2010 05:41 AM 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Heng-Long-Tiger-...=ViewItem&pt=RC_Modellbau&hash=item5adb292771
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4RZEX1Bqw 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Heng-Long-Tiger-...5adb292771

If you really want to let your Bully smoke try this one. 


That's a nifty smoke generator!!! Could work great for diesel locomotives and is not even that expensive. Thanks for sharing!


----------

